# Anti’s Tout Intentions to End Michigan Dove Hunt



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

its pretty sad that the lower counties are the only ones that have tha chance to hunt them and they are still crying


----------



## redneckarcher (Jan 28, 2005)

I know!!!! Us here in jackson county haven't even had a chance to hunt them . I for one would LOVE the chance to hunt a game i've never tried before. It's big all over the rest of the country and i believe that if we protect it and allow it to grow it could become enormously popular across the state. From what ive herd the first season was a big sucsess. I just wonder how long untill they expand the hunting area?


----------



## truk (Jan 31, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. Here in shiawassee county there are millions of doves,why cant we hunt them?


----------

